# aiutoooooooo scheda audio!!!!!!!!!

## luca.ps

a caUsa di mal funzionamento della scada audio integrata del mio pc, ho comprato una nuova sceda:

techsolo 5.1 6-channel soundcard

fino a qualche mese fa funzionava tutto benissimo, ma ora mi si è rovinata l'entrata delle scheda dove inserivo lo spinotto delle casse; siccome nn ho voglia di sostituirla, o cmq farla riparare VI PREGO, AIUTARMI!!!!!!!!!

la scheda presenta diverse uscite, si può cioè installare un inpianto sorround, con diverse casse (5)

ORA TORNANIAMO AL PROBLEMA, COME POSSO MODIFICARE LE INPOSTAZIONI DELLA MIA SCHEDA AUDIO IN MODO DA INPOSTARE UN'ALTRA ENTRATA COME ENTRATA PER LE CASSE? non so se sono stato abbastanza chiaro  :Sad: 

ps: i drive della scheda nn mi permettono di effettuare questa operazione.....HEEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPPP! PLS GRAZIE A TUTTI CIAO

----------

## comio

 *luca.ps wrote:*   

> a caUsa di mal funzionamento della scada audio integrata del mio pc, ho comprato una nuova sceda:
> 
> techsolo 5.1 6-channel soundcard
> 
> fino a qualche mese fa funzionava tutto benissimo, ma ora mi si è rovinata l'entrata delle scheda dove inserivo lo spinotto delle casse; siccome nn ho voglia di sostituirla, o cmq farla riparare VI PREGO, AIUTARMI!!!!!!!!!
> ...

 

non siamo al mercato. Meno maniuscolo, cambia il titolo in qualcosa che si capisca... inoltre, una rilettura di quello che si sta per postare evita certi errori di ortografia. provato con alsamixer?

ciao

----------

## luca.ps

scusami tanto per gli errori,come avrai intuito sono nuovo di qui.... chiedo umilmente scusa a tutti  :Embarassed: 

 cmq no, nn conosco quel programma di cosa si tratta??

----------

## lavish

Oltre a quanto detto da comio, aggiungo:

Presta attenzione alla sezione del forum dove inserisci il post! Non solo hai sbagliato sezione del forum italiano, ma hai pure postato lo stesso thread nel forum internazionale!

Nella mia firma trovi il link alle linee guida: leggile.

Spostato da Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) al Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## luca.ps

oddio che disasto che sono ! scusate tutti !!! ma è un casino questo forum, non risco a orientarmi!!   :Sad: 

è diverso dagli altri! cmq alsamixer cos'è?

----------

## lavish

 *luca.ps wrote:*   

> cmq alsamixer cos'è?

 

Un frontend per regolare alcune impostazioni della scheda audio. Avvia una shell ed esegui:

```
alsamixer
```

----------

## luca.ps

ok sono inbecille 3 volte....questo è un forum per linux? ho sbagliato tutto...io ho windows! mammamia ok fate finta che non esisto!

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

 :Shocked: 

Non ho parole!   :Laughing: 

Blocco il thread a questo punto   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

